# Craftsman Plunge 315.268350



## WCicotte (Sep 3, 2006)

bought this large 3.5 hp router from sears as a closeout. Seems to be a lot of friction in the plulnge mechanism. So much so that I cant use it mounted in the table. I have taken it apart and notice that one of the holes for the plunge bars is metal and the other has some sort of liner material, looks like plastic. Parts manual gives me no clue as to why one is different. Is there anywhere to have this alignment checked to see if one of the bars could be bent a little. When attempting to raise the unit under the table, the unit cocks and will neither raise or lower. Please help if you can. Thanks, WC


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi WC

Sounds like it maybe jamming just a bit..

You may want to try some graphite, not oil/lub/WD40,, it will pickup saw dust unlike the graphite.

Comes in a little plastic tube..and is easy to put in place..

You can also use the DuPont dry lub (Teflon ) it coats the parts with Teflon. (it comes in a small plastic bottle ) but it's not as nasty as the graphite...(pencil lead) stuff.



===========
========


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe the motor isn't sitting in the base snuggly, grab a screw driver and go around the router and try that. Another possibility is that the base needs to be shimmed in order to stop the plunge bars from binding.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

WC, you did not mention if you had removed the plunge springs? These springs are most often removed for under table mounting. There are many different designs and some routers may have additional requirements for table mounting.


----------

